# rollag show



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

a few days late with this but could put it on the calendar for next year
http://rollag.com


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It is worth posting just for the photos! Some very seldom seen pieces of equipment there!


----------

